# Renting WM credits



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2020)

I need a refresher course on renting credits.  Hoping someone can educate me.

I'm looking to book a week for October 2021, and I'm 500 credits short of what I'll need. What are my options?  I figure I'll need to rent those 500 credits, right? How do I go about doing that? If I rent them ahead of the time I'll need them, do they just sit in my account till used? Are there any special considerations I'll need to know about?  If anyone wants to step up to help me figure this out and it's better to do it offline, please send me a PM. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 19, 2020)

I think you have 2 options one rent the credits or I think if you call worldmark you can buy the few credits you need from them for either 15 cents per or 10 cents per credit. With only 500 credits needed I would pay the 15 cents as you can only use the 10 cent deal once in 5 years to book red season.  I find renting credits on worldmark by owners quick and painless and I have the added aggravation of not being able to use friends and family since I live in Canada.  In Zihuatenejo I met some Canadians who now rent points to me and I can just etransfer them. Works even better.  To rent credits you need to give your owner number and the name(s) on the account. Credits take a day or two to hit your account.


----------



## sue1947 (Aug 19, 2020)

https://wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67


----------



## HenryT (Aug 19, 2020)

I just rented 5,000 credits on wmowners.com three days ago (7 cents per credit).The credits were in my account in less than 2 days. You just need to make sure you rent from a "trusted" seller.


----------



## Hobokie (Aug 19, 2020)

I've rented credits at $0.07 & $0.075 also, but agree with Henry, you need to make sure the person is a trusted seller. I actually paid both AFTER the credits were in my account, but not sure if that's how folks usually do it. If you read wmowners forum you will see that apparently there are quite a few scammers so buyer beware!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the quick replies.  I'm rethinking what I need, so may not need to rent any credits after all. (It was the difference of whether we'd have guests staying with us. Sleeps 2 vs. sleeps 4.) I've only rented credits one time, and it was long enough ago I'd forgotten how easily done it can be.  

Dave


----------

